# Bauchmuskel verstärken? Mit Photoshop?



## DemOoLuXx (23. September 2004)

Moin,


wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr ein Tutorial kennt, wo beschrieben wird wie man Bauchmuskeln verstärkt. 

Hab leider nichts in der Suche gefunden!


Gruß DemOoLuXx


----------



## GeHo (23. September 2004)

Die besten Ergebnisse wirst du erziehlen, wenn du dir ein Photo mit austrainierten Bauchmuskeln aus dem Inet suchst und die dann mittels Maske über den zu bearbeitenden Bauch legst. 
Bei http://www.surreal-utopia.com (unter Tutorials > Face Switch )gibt es ein Video-Tutorial, wie du einen Kopf auf einen fremden Körper setzt - Vom Prinzip her ist das gleich.


----------



## McAce (25. September 2004)

Da dunkle Bereiche eher in den Hintergrund treten, könntest du mit dem
Abwedler die hellen stellen etwas aufhellen und mit dem 
Nachbelichter die dunklen etwas verstärken.

Dabei solltest du die Deckkraft der Werkzeuge stark verinngern mußt
du halt man sehen was so die besten Ergebnisse liefert.


PS: Die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre es ein paar Situps mehr zu machen. ;-)


----------



## aleX Angel (25. September 2004)

*hmm...*

hm... spontan fällt mir da nur eins ein:

Sport.... 

Vielleint solltest du mit Situps beginnen, ein bisschen rennen... wenn du was mit photoshop  machen willst, kannst du versuchen die Packung mit Metallspänen zu füllen und dann zu stemmen... ist zwar eher für den Bizeps gut, aber kann der guten figur ja auch nicht schaden.

Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mir die Antwort jetzt nicht allzu übel, seriöse Antworten gabs ja auch schon, und das konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen 

sers. 
aleX


----------

